# Stock Car Racing



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Several years ago NASCAR chose to allow Toyota trucks to run in the Craftsman truck series and now they have given Toyota the goahead to rnu in the Nextel Cup series begining this year. So does that mean they change from National Association of Stock Car Automoble Racing to 
Internaional Association of Stock Car Automoble Racing? What do you think?
I say IASCAR not NASCAR.


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

Would that be pronounced "yas-car?"


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

If they made it "Modern International Association of Stock Car Automobile Racing" it would be "My-as-car" ???


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

It'll be interesting to see how Toyota plays in the South. I'm predicting ugliness and ass-whuppins'.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NASCAR, continually turning left for your enjoyment.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Some of those durn "US" cars are made in Canada or Mexico anyways, and some furin cars are made in the states.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

But NASCAR was founded by some "ridge runners" annd it was meant for American made cars, and besides the cars are no longer bought of the show room floor stripped and rebuilt, that went out about 25-30 years ago.
I can't help but wonder if Bill France Sr. is turning over in his grave.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Try telling Billy-Bob and Cooter that!



terryr said:


> Some of those durn "US" cars are made in Canada or Mexico anyways, and some furin cars are made in the states.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

terryr said:


> Some of those durn "US" cars are made in Canada or Mexico anyways, and some furin cars are made in the states.


Ah, but the Toyata is of Japnese origins not American.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I think most of those factories are out in the sticks down south, so they should know about them. Billy-bob probably works there.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ummm, no..... Ever been to a NASCAR race down south? They fight each other over who's the better driver of the American car.....


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Just call it "The Left Turn Club"!!


Wayne


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

NASCAR is rigged, fixed, choreographed, planned, scripted, 
and whatever else to determine the outcome, but I watch 
it anyway.
I want to see that yellow KODAK car finish first once.

Just _once_. :freak: 


The name stays the same. The races are still held in a single 
nation. If they start racing in Canada, or Bolivia too, then they
can change to* International*.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

NASCAR

Not A Sport, Centered Around ********


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

So how do you explain the name 'World Series'?

I think Canada already has CASCAR, and Oz has AASCAR, and Britian has BASCAR.

How about somethong really radical? Fuel injection and overhead cams!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Real racers drive straight to the finish line,
while those NASCAR guys drive around in circles looking for it.

NHRA Rules.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Be nice guys, before the moderator drops a flag on ya ! Personally I prefer Ladies Naked Hurdle Races. But that's just me.................Winner???? Who cares ??


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Back in the day Torino's were pretty popular on the NASCAR circuit. Heck, Ford's NASCAR division probably helped develop the CJ.



CJTORINO said:


> Real racers drive straight to the finish line,
> while those NASCAR guys drive around in circles looking for it.
> 
> NHRA Rules.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Dakar Rules. It's the only race where the spectators sometimes kill the racers. Are you in, boy?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> Be nice guys, before the moderator drops a flag on ya ! Personally I prefer Ladies Naked Hurdle Races. But that's just me.................Winner???? Who cares ??


 

LMAO. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

F91 said:


> Back in the day Torino's were pretty popular on the NASCAR circuit. Heck, Ford's NASCAR division probably helped develop the CJ.


NASCAR had nothing, not one thing, to do with the development of the CobraJet Engine. And that is a fact.
The cobra jet engine was the brainchild of the good folks at Tasca Ford.
A Dealership in Providence Rhode Island.
A Tasca Ford Employee Blew up his 390 that rested in the engine bay of his '67 Fastback Mustang.
While repairing the damage, the fellas discovered what happens when you put 427 medium riser heads on a 428 police interceptor motor.
That and a 735 cfm Holley carb.
The story goes, that while demonstrating the new engine to some folks one night, the local police pulled these guys over, and told them that if they didnt get that car out of town in ten minutes they would all be thrown in jail.

So, street racers invented the cobra jet engine. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

irishtrek said:


> I can't help but wonder if Bill France Sr. is turning over in his grave.


I don't think he'd mind if he knew how much money they were pulling in...

It'll stay NASCAR, but money talks - If Honda et all wanted to get in on the action and they ponied up the big bucks, I think the Frances organization could be convinced...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ummm....OK.... Maybe street racers helped NASCAR with the engines for their cars? But seriously, the 428 is a derivative of the FE block ( I think the 390 is too) and the 427 (and their medium riser heads), which was introduced earlier. I'm not going to argue semantics but NASCAR was heavily involved in the developement of the 427 and the Cammer, all of which improved later race engines. It's all good!



CJTORINO said:


> NASCAR had nothing, not one thing, to do with the development of the CobraJet Engine. And that is a fact.
> The cobra jet engine was the brainchild of the good folks at Tasca Ford.
> A Dealership in Providence Rhode Island.
> A Tasca Ford Employee Blew up his 390 that rested in the engine bay of his '67 Fastback Mustang.
> ...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I doubt that if somebody wanted to run an American made car in what ever motor sports they have in Japan the answer would be a BIG FAT NO!!!!!
And it wouldn't matter if it was Chevy, Dodge or Ford.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> NASCAR is rigged, fixed, choreographed, planned, scripted,
> and whatever else to determine the outcome, but I watch
> it anyway.
> I want to see that yellow KODAK car finish first once.
> ...


you noticed that too!
love the debris cautions with three laps left

BRIAN


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

{insert Dr. Evil voice- Would the Kodak car be involved in a "photo" finish? } Places pinky near corner of mouth, does the evil laugh}


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

We'd have to see what 'develops'.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

INASCAR? Would that do?


----------

